# bands pounds.



## bobbyl1966 (Jan 2, 2016)

I see one video on youtube and two mens tell for 35 pounds bands and 55 pounds bands. What is that pounds and what is do in shot with the slingshot. What is the best bands and ammo for target shooting. How far do you shhoting with your slingshots.


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm honestly not quite sure what you asked for most of that but what I got out of it is this: "What is the poundage of your bandset?", "What is the best type of ammo for target shooting?", "What is the best length of bands for target shooting?", and "How far away do you stand from your target?". Now much of this is stuff you can and should figure out on your own, but personally I use a band set with about 10 pounds of pull, I prefer 3/8 inch steel bearings as ammo, my band set is 8 inches in active length and tapers from 1 inch at the forks to 3/4 inch at the pouch, and I stand about 35 feet from my target. Happy slinging


----------

